# CEOTP 2012 MARS



## jside86 (15 Nov 2011)

Good day everyone 
I don't know if I am in the right place to post this but anyway...

I am currently Sig op undergoing CEOTP to go  MARS.
I had insight from 3 MARS Officer already and my general feedback was that they are not currently requiring MARS officer at this point in time

in the can forgen
http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2011/137-11_e.asp (not sure if you can open that at home)
they are stayting that MARS is open for 2012 but at point 3 they are also saying that THE LIST OF OPEN MOSIDS IN PARA 2 IS SUBJ TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE DEPENDING ON CF SERVICE REQUIREMENTS 

I have all the paper work done on my side with really good review all I need is an interview with the base BPSO
I have almost 4 years in of good services ,so far I was  fast track promoted to Cpl, recommended by my CoC  for CEOTP and have a C-B-C language profile french is my first language

would you say I have some chance of going MARS next years?

also I know I have to do BMOQ at St-Jean, would I need to do all the 16 Wk or just the 6 Wk for the Leadership part 

You can also include all your insight about MARS

thanks


----------



## aesop081 (15 Nov 2011)

yeah we got the idea in your previous identical post.

 :


----------



## jside86 (15 Nov 2011)

lol

yep I put it in two differant tread i was not sure about being in the right tread the first time...


----------



## yoman (15 Nov 2011)

jside86 said:
			
		

> in the can forgen
> http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2011/137-11_e.asp (not sure if you can open that at home)
> they are stayting that MARS is open for 2012 but at point 3 they are also saying that THE LIST OF OPEN MOSIDS IN PARA 2 IS SUBJ TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE DEPENDING ON CF SERVICE REQUIREMENTS



Open source version of the CANFORGEN: http://www.cfsuo-usfco.forces.gc.ca/adm/pdp-pps/doc/gen-137-2011-eng.pdf

All I can tell you from someone in the training system for MARS is that the occupation seems to be pretty saturated at this point with some ships having around 18 SLt on board when they would normally have around 8-10. The primary cause of this is FELEX. That being said the upper echelons seem to be trying to rectify the situation by creating programs such as REGULUS (exchange with other Navies). 

Good luck.


----------



## Acer Syrup (16 Nov 2011)

Yoman hit the nail on the head... I have no doubt that they will hire again sometime soon, but I don't see it happening in the near future. Even without FELEX there are training bottlenecks. REGULUS isn't going full ahead right now; The only opportunities available at this very moment are New Zealand and Australia, which only have 2 BWK positions each.


----------



## Melbatoast (16 Nov 2011)

As a former multi-time CEOTP applicant, here are a couple of dirty secrets to keep in mind:  there are very, very few slots for CEOTP per occupation in a good year.  Certainly less than 10 and usually less than 5.  The numbers used to be available on the DIN but I've been told they no longer are, but your BPSO will have them.  Actual selection numbers are usually close to projections.  

The CF does not like this intake route, and will close it without notice.  A number of occupations were closed last year without notice before selection.  So, if I were you and was eligible, I would apply for UTPNCM concurrently to basically double your chances.  It's also a much better route _for you_ as you are guaranteed a post secondary education and probably a positive conclusion to your career, instead of struggling to become a qualified MARS officer while simultaneously completing a university degree and possibly facing real career implications if/when you don't.

My last shipboard Divisional Officer was a MARS CEOTP and he was not a fan of the choice he made.  Career-wise he's doing well but gets constant grief from his chain of command and career manager with regard to finishing a degree.  When I got UTPNCM I think he wanted to punch me, and I can see why - it's a dream experience.  Four years of full time school at a civilian institution of my choice?  Yes please.  Even the RMC guys have it pretty good.

Also keep in mind that even though your chain supports you for the program, so does everyone else's.  Kind of the point.

Good luck.


----------

